# Transferring to Army cadets from Sea!



## *~*PsychoBosn*~* (20 Dec 2005)

I was just wondering if there is anyone that can give a good ol' Sea cadet some advice about transferring to Army cadets? I had posted this on Cadetworld, but figure that this might be a better place to ask

So, any advice?


----------



## c.jacob (20 Dec 2005)

Just go down to the Local Army Cadet Corps and talk to the CO or whoever deals with recruiting.  You'll  get all the information you need.


----------



## Dane (21 Dec 2005)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Just go down to the Local Army Cadet Corps and talk to the CO or whoever deals with recruiting.   You'll   get all the information you need.



Probably a better question for Cadet-World, which you already did.

It's important to know where you will be starting in Army Cadets and just ensure that you're being treated 'fairly' through the process if you're transfering for a legitimate reason. I'm not sure what region your from, but I assume it's not Pacific so I'm not sure if your rank carries over or not?


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2005)

Dane, there are people here too that may be of some help.  It helps to post in different places than to confine yourself to one.


----------



## tabernac (21 Dec 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what region your from, but I assume it's not Pacific so I'm not sure if your rank carries over or not?


She's from RSCU Central. Im going to say no for the rank thing. I was going to transfer a while back, but I found out that my rank would not carry over, although I would be put in a star level appropriate for may age and learning ability. Chances are it might be different, because of your cadet experience.
Hope this helps!


----------



## qjdb (22 Dec 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> She's from RSCU Central. Im going to say no for the rank thing. I was going to transfer a while back, but I found out that my rank would not carry over, although I would be put in a star level appropriate for may age and learning ability. Chances are it might be different, because of your cadet experience.
> Hope this helps!



The rank question all depends on the staff at your cadet corps, and the receiving cadet corps.

We have had several Air Cadets transfer to our unit, and after an initial trial period, and after they had challenged and passed the appropriate star levels, they got their old ranks back.

So, basically, it all depends on how on the ball the receiving unit is.  That, and whether the losing unit forwards on the cadet's file, so the receiver can see what you have done.

Quentin


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> It would also become hard to keep the same rank in army cadets as you don't have the experience in army cadets.   Senior ranks (especially) require more experience with the corps/squadron, and requires the time to be put into the corps/squadron with the cadets.   It would be very hard to maintain the same rank without the support of those below you.


But generally, with the more senior ranks, the skills you have are more transferrable between elements. Such as Leadership, Instructional Abilities, Public Speaking, etc.


----------



## c.jacob (22 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Very true.   I was speaking along the lines of getting respect from those cadets one or two ranks below you who's position you've just taken.



  That's true but it's a problem you'd have if you were an army cadet going to another army cadet corps.  A new cadet with rank will always make somebody mad.


----------



## Dane (22 Dec 2005)

qjdb said:
			
		

> The rank question all depends on the staff at your cadet corps, and the receiving cadet corps.
> 
> We have had several Air Cadets transfer to our unit, and after an initial trial period, and after they had challenged and passed the appropriate star levels, they got their old ranks back.
> 
> ...




If they had legitimate reason to transfer in RSCU (P) we can not take their rank away, so I assume those Cadets just did it for the sake of doing it. You can  however dictate their training level. I'm sure 1725 did it correct, Capt. Banks is on the ball!

Cheers


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Dec 2005)

Jacob said:
			
		

> That's true but it's a problem you'd have if you were an army cadet going to another army cadet corps.   A new cadet with rank will always make somebody mad.


Which is exactly what happened when I transferred to my new corps last year.

People will be mad at you (through no fault of your own) no matter what, but eventaully they will get used to it.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Jan 2006)

We've had Sea and Air cadets transfer in to our corp and they all still have their rank or one lower;; its not that bad 

<3 xoxo


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (5 Jan 2006)

Expect some flak from the Army Cadets.  They might scoff at your Sea Cadet history, being that a lot of Army cadets are arrogant about being Army related.


----------



## Burrows (5 Jan 2006)

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> Expect some flak from the Army Cadets.  They might scoff at your Sea Cadet history, being that a lot of Army cadets are arrogant about being Army related.


Well a lot of Air cadets are arrogrant about being air related, and sea sea related.


----------



## stoker8 (8 Mar 2006)

Why not join the Naval Reserve in Ottawa at HMCS Carleton?

With your sea cadet qauls and knowledge you would be a natural fit.

You would no doubt move up fast.


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

Theres a little more to it then that.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Lots of ill feelings here about transfering from one corps to another. Guys, if a kid's parents have to move the family you can't blame the cadet for that. This sea cadet's training should be transferable to his new army cadet squadron no problem. Any prejudice against this individual for coming from a different corps or element is against CHAP protocols and is evident of a rogue attitude within the corps in question. I assume that CHAP still exists of course but even if it dosen't that is no excuse for prejudice against an individual. There is a difference between respecting a person and being chummy with him/her.

As an Air Cadet who moved from one city to another I had to transfer to another Air Cadet squadron, an event beyond my control to say the least. A welcoming organization does not tell people who moved that they are better off quiting! That reduces enrollment and interest in cadets in general. Such was the case in the squadron I transfered to, they were so prejudiced against cadets who transfered from another squadron that it took years for them to advance to the next rank. Many quit, and many more followed who had started their careers with that squadron in the first place. The squadron is still floundering and desperately trying to recover for the last six years now but with their track record that will be VERY difficult. I can definitely say from experience that no two air cadet squadrons are the same. They have the same rank structure and curriculum but it's the people that make the difference in the end.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2006)

Leadership ability transfers over as any element can teach it.

If you think that you could put me in a boat and expect me to know how to sail just based on the fact I'm a C/Sgt, then you have another thing coming.

Rank reduction should be expected, especially between elements.


----------



## Dane (17 Mar 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Rank reduction should be expected, especially between elements.



Coming into the army cadet programme is probably a lot easier than leaving it for Sea or Air IHMO. There is a lot to learn, but many Sea Cadets/Air Cadets that come from strong units have actually recieved a signifigant portion of the training as it is. Really it all comes down to your ability to pass NSCE, I suppose.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (18 Mar 2006)

Army, Air,and Navy all learn different things. One would assume some skills would be transported but others not. For example I don't think a newly transfered cadet comming from he navy will know all the field signals. On the other hand an army transfer to navy probably won't know  all the knots necessary for sailing. If your up for a challenge and ready to work at your weaknesses then there should be no reason why you cant prosper in your new corp no matter the element.


----------

